# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  أخواتكن في ليبيا

## ريما بنغازي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخواتي  في الله أسأل  الله لكن دوام العافية في الدين والدنيا والأخرة 

وأطلب منكن الدعاء لأهلنا في ليبيا وترحم علي أرواح شهدائنا نسأل الله العفو والعافية

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته .

قلوبنا معكم يا أختي و الدعاء نسأل الله- جل و علا - ألأ يحرمنا إجابته , آمين .

----------


## أمة القادر

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
حياك الله اخية الفاضلة .. سلمك الله و جميع المسلمين في ليبيا و في بقاع الارض كلها
نوصيكم و أنفسنا بتقوى الله وصية الله جل في علاه
و بالصبر فالنصير صبر ساعة
رحم الله موتاكم و حفظ الاحياء منكم و صان أعراضكم و آمن روعاتكم و هيأ لكم و للمسلمين أمر رشد يعز فيه أولياؤه و يذل و يقهر فيه أعداؤه

اللهم انصر جندك الذين تعلو بهم كلمتك و أنزل بأعدائك و أعدائهم بأسك الذي لا ترده عن القوم المجرمين


و الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

رحم الله شهداء ليبيا ، اللهم احفظ الليبيين والليبيات ، وانصرهم على طاغوت العصر ، وأرنا فيه يوما يكون نصرا للمسلمين ، آمين .

----------


## أم هانئ

عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته



> سلمك الله و جميع المسلمين في ليبيا و في بقاع الارض كلها
> نوصيكم و أنفسنا بتقوى الله وصية الله جل في علاه
> 
> رحم الله موتاكم و حفظ الأحياء منكم و صان أعراضكم و أمَّن روعاتكم 
> و هيأ لكم و للمسلمين أمر رشد يَعز فيه أولياءه و يَذل و يقهر فيه أعداءه


 
اللهم آمين آمين آمين

----------


## أم البشرى

اللهم احفظ اخواننا فى ليبيا من كل سوء اللهم احقن دماءهم و داوى مرضاهم و اجعل بلدهم امنة و انتقم من من ظلمهم 
اللهم انصر عبادك المستضعفين في ليبيا وارحم الشهداء الابرار وحقق الحرية لشعبها
اللهم انصر عبادك في اليمن وأستر عليهم وحقق مرادهم.......... اللهم انصر المستضعفين فى كل مكان يارب العالميـــــن

وما النصر الا من عند الله 
عاشت ليبيا لاهلها الطيبون

----------


## حروف من نور

اللهم احقن دماء أخواننا في ليبيا 
وانصرهم وثبت أقدامهم ووحد صفوفهم واجمع كلمتهم على الحق
آمين

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

_اللهم عليك بكل من يكد بالإسلام والمسلمين
اللهم انصر أهلنا في لبيا وسائر بلاد المسلمين
اللهم ألطف بهم وعافهم وأيدهم بجند من عندك اللهم آمين_

----------


## أم نور الهدى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..
أسأل الله تعالى أن ينصر إخواننا بليبيا الجريحة .. و أن يولي عليهم خيارهم و من يحكم فيهم بشريعة الله
ربِ اعصم دمائهم وأموالهم وثبت أقدامهم و جنبهم الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن ..

ربِ احفظ أخواتي الغاليات .. كل من ربوع الإسلام و ريما بنغازي و جميع الأخوات بليبيا الحبيبة

----------


## أم نور الهدى

هل من أخبار عن ربوع الإسلام ؟

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

الله يفرجها عليكم ويهيئ لكم من أمركم رشدا..قلوبنا معكم.

----------


## مؤمنة كالغيث

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
نسال الله تعالى ان ينصر اخواننا واخواتنا في ليبيا الشقيقة كما نساله جل في علاه ان ييسر امورهم ويعينهم على من عاداهم
اللهم استر عوراتهم وآمن روعاتهم ورحمهم برحمتك يا رب العالمين
آمين آمين آمين

----------


## مؤمنة كالغيث

> هل من أخبار عن ربوع الإسلام ؟


حيا الله اختي ام نور الهدى
اطمنك اختي عن غاليتي ربوع الاسلام هي بخير والحمد لله كنت قد تواصلت معها منذ ايام واتمنى ان ييسر لي الله فرصة اخرى قريبا لاطمئن عن وضعها مؤخرا

اللهم انصر اخواننا في ليبيا

----------


## أمة القادر

بارك الله فيك أختنا مؤمنة كالغيث
و رزقك الله الطمأنينة و السكينة
حفظ الله أخواتنا و إخواننا في ليبيا و جميع المسلمين أينما حلّوا

----------


## مؤمنة كالغيث

> بارك الله فيك أختنا مؤمنة كالغيث
> و رزقك الله الطمأنينة و السكينة
> حفظ الله أخواتنا و إخواننا في ليبيا و جميع المسلمين أينما حلّوا


آمييييييين آميييييييييين
وفيك بارك الله اختي امة القادر ..في القلب لوعة الاشتياق لكل اخت مرّ معي اسمها... بودي لو اتعرف واطمئن على كل اخت في الله بهذه الدنيا مرة عليّ اسمها او طيفها وإن لم يسبق لي ان عرفتها !!!
أسال الله تعالى ان يجمعنا في جنات الفردوس على سرر متقابلين...

----------


## أمة القادر

ما شاء الله تبارك الله
هذا شعور طيب نبيل فبارك الله فيك و في قلبك و زادك من فضله 
و حياك الله و طيّب جميع أوقاتك



> أسال الله تعالى ان يجمعنا في جنات الفردوس على سرر متقابلين...


ءامين ءامين

----------


## أم نور الهدى

> اطمنك اختي عن غاليتي ربوع الاسلام هي بخير والحمد لله


الحَمْدُ لله رَبِّ العَالَمِينَ ..
جَزَاكِ الله خَيْراً أختي مُؤمِنة ..

----------


## طالبة فقه

اللهم انـآ استودعناكـ اهلنا واخواننا المسلمون واخواتنا المسلمات في ليبيا احفظهم يـآلله وكن معهم آمين

----------


## ريم الغامدي

اللهم فرج كربهم ..اللهم فرج كربهم 
واشفي اللهم مرضاهم وارحم موتاهم 
وثبتهم .. وثبتهم .. وثبتهم 
ياذا الجلال والإكرام
وانصرهم على من ظلمهماللهم آمين

----------


## طالبة فقه

هل من جديد لاخواتنا هناك...

----------


## سلوتي كلام ربي

اسال الله العظيم ان يربط على قلوبكم وان يثبت اقدامكم 
وانتم في قلوبنا ويؤذينا ما يؤذيكم لكن هنيئا لكن ما اعده الله للصابرين منكم 
نستودع الله دينكم وانفسكم

----------


## لجين الندى

اللهم كن لأخواننا في ليبيا
اللهم احقن دمائهم
اللهم تقبل موتاهم شهداء عندك
اللهم اشف مرضاهم وارع كبارهم واحفظ صغارهم واستر اعراضهم 
اللهم كن لهم عوناً ونصيرا
ربنا لا تخذلهم
اللهم عجل بحل ازمتهم وأكتب لهم مافيه خير لهم في دينهم ودنياهم
اللهم آمين

----------


## طويلبة علم جزائرية

اللهم احفظ اخواننا فى ليبيا من كل سوء اللهم احقن دماءهم و داوى مرضاهم ،
و اجعل بلدهم امنة و انتقم من من ظلمهم ،
اللهم انصر عبادك المستضعفين في ليبيا ،
وارحم الشهداء الابرار،
 وحقق الحرية لشعبها...

----------


## أم هانئ

> بارك الله فيك أختنا مؤمنة كالغيث
> و رزقك الله الطمأنينة و السكينة
> حفظ الله أخواتنا و إخواننا في ليبيا و جميع المسلمين أينما حلّوا


آمين آمين آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

> آمييييييين آميييييييييين
> وفيك بارك الله اختي امة القادر ..في القلب لوعة الاشتياق لكل اخت مرّ معي اسمها... بودي لو اتعرف واطمئن على كل اخت في الله بهذه الدنيا مرة عليّ اسمها او طيفها وإن لم يسبق لي ان عرفتها !!!
> أسال الله تعالى ان يجمعنا في جنات الفردوس على سرر متقابلين...


 آمين آمين آمين
بوركت أختنا الكريمة وبشرك الله بكل خير
فضلا أبلغي سلامنا لأختنا ربوع حفظها الله
وكل أهل ليبيا آمين

----------


## طالبة فقه

صبرا جميلا والله المستعان

----------


## حكمة

هل من أخبار عن (الفاضلة ربوع الإسلام  وأهلها الطيبين ) يسعد لها الخاطر ويطيب بها الحال ؟

----------


## حكمة

اللهم فرج عنهم ويسر أمرهم 
هل من أخبار عن الأخت الفاضلة ربوع الإسلام؟
نسأل الله أن تكون بخير وفي أمن وأمان اللهم آمين

----------


## أمة القادر

أسأل الله العظيم أن يحفظهم انه خير حافظا و هو أرحم الراحمين
ءامين.

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
شكر الله لكنّ أيتها الفضليات الكريمات ، وجزاكن الرَّحمن خيرًا عميمًا على السؤال الدائم عنّا ، والدعاء لنا ..
أسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يفرج عنَّا هذا الكرب العظيم ، ويكشف الغمّة عن جميع بلاد المسلمين .. اللهم آمين

----------


## نبض الامة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> شكر الله لكنّ أيتها الفضليات الكريمات ، وجزاكن الرَّحمن خيرًا عميمًا على السؤال الدائم عنّا ، والدعاء لنا ..
> أسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يفرج عنَّا هذا الكرب العظيم ، ويكشف الغمّة عن جميع بلاد المسلمين .. اللهم آمين


 حبيبتي الغالية ربوع الإسلام يشهد الله أني اشتقت إليك وكنت أتلهف لرؤيتك بيننا مرة أخرى .. أسأل الله أن يفرج عنكم ...

----------


## أمة القادر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> شكر الله لكنّ أيتها الفضليات الكريمات ، وجزاكن الرَّحمن خيرًا عميمًا على السؤال الدائم عنّا ، والدعاء لنا ..
> أسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يفرج عنَّا هذا الكرب العظيم ، ويكشف الغمّة عن جميع بلاد المسلمين .. اللهم آمين


 حمدا لله على سلامتك أخية و عودا حميدا 
و أسأل الله رب العالمين أن يقطع دابر الطواغيت و أعوانهم و ينصر أولياءه حيث كانوا.

----------


## مروة عاشور

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> شكر الله لكنّ أيتها الفضليات الكريمات ، وجزاكن الرَّحمن خيرًا عميمًا على السؤال الدائم عنّا ، والدعاء لنا ..
> أسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يفرج عنَّا هذا الكرب العظيم ، ويكشف الغمّة عن جميع بلاد المسلمين .. اللهم آمين


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

حمدًا لله على سلامتكِ أختنا الغالية 
أضاء المجلس بطلتكِ العذبة.. نسأل الله أن يهوّن عليكم وأن يفرج كربكم.. آمين

كيف الأحوال عندكم الآن؟

----------


## أمة القادر

> كيف الأحوال عندكم الآن؟


نعم أختنا ربوع طمنينا عن الأحوال عندكم ربنا يحفظك ؟

----------


## حكمة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحية معطرة بسلافة دهن العود
لأجمل الورود .. 
عضوات الألوكة الطيبات ..



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة التوحيد 
> كيف الأحوال عندكم الآن؟





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أمة القادر 
> نعم أختنا ربوع طمنينا عن الأحوال عندكم ربنا يحفظك ؟


الحمدلله رب العالمين 
الأخت الحبيبة ربوع الإسلام ترسل تحياتها إليكم جميعا فردا فردا 
وتخبركم بأنها ولله الحمد في خير ونعمة وأمان بفضل من الله ..
وترجوكم وتسألكم الدعاء العريض بأن يرفع الله عنهم محنتهم 
وكم تتمنى أن تطمئنكم عنها بنفسها  
ولكن وللآن لم تتاح لهم خدمة النت إلا بطرق صعبة ..
نسأل الله أن يرفع  ويفرج عنهم ما أصابهم عاجلا غير آجلا
اللهم آمين آمين آمين

----------


## أمة القادر

الله يجزيك الخير حكمتنا
و يقر عينك و يطمّن قلبك

----------


## ريما بنغازي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيكن أخواتي وليس غريب عليكن حسن وطيب الكلام بوركتن أطلب منكن الدعاء أن يرفع الله عنا هذا البلاء وأن يولي أمورنا خيرنا .
لازالت ليبيا تعاني والموت والقتل لم يتوقف أوغل فينا هذا الظالم المستشفيات مليئة بالشباب الذين فقدو أعضائهم الله المستعان وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل الذي رأينه في ليبيا لم يحدث قط اللهم أجعله كفارة لنا وأبدله بالرحمات لا تتركن الدعاء لأمة الأسلام والمسلمين أوصكن بالدعاء وأحبكن في الله.
أنقطعت عن المنتدي لأنقطاع خدمة النت والأن الحمد لله بدء الوضع يتحسن 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 
أسأل الله أنن يرحمكم ويكشف ما أنتم فيه من ضرٍّ

إن شاء الله نذكركم دائمًا في دعائنا ، ولا بأسَ عليكم إن شاء الله .

وإني لأحبكِ في الله .

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،

رجاءً طمئنينا أختي الحبيبة ..كيف أنتم ؟
أسأل الله أن يرحمكم ويمن عليكم بفتحٍ قريب

----------

